# What's the best Chicken Hen



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

What's the best type of chicken hen to Foster other baby chicks? I been getting little chicks & they end up drying so I'm thinkin of getting a foster hen
Thanks for your opinions in advance


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

My question to you would be how is your brooder for the babies set up? We might be able to help you fix this issue.


----------



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

Fiere said:


> My question to you would be how is your brooder for the babies set up? We might be able to help you fix this issue.


First off I'm going to say this as nice as I can because I didn't ask you to ask me questions I needed help. My brooder is sit up like the breeds I get my chicks from. So with that being said if you don't know thanks


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

My apologies. You do need help, I was trying to give it to you.

It is FAR easier to brood chicks than try to foster them under a hen. Having a foster hen will only work if that hen is ready to accept chicks at the exact same time you are ready to give them to her and even then, it's a toss up to whether or not she will accept them. In which case you will continue to have dead chicks. By fixing issues (if any) with your brooding pens, this situation can be wholly avoidable. 

But, since you are clearly determined to try to foster: get a broody breed. Doesn't matter which one; most bantams are pretty broody, silkies especially, Cochins can be a good choice, Orpingtons, whatever. Wait until it's broody and setting eggs or at least thinks it's setting eggs, give it 3 weeks and coincide a hatch date with that timeframe, then under the cover of darkness, pop the chicks under her and hope she thinks she's hatched them herself. 
Maybe you'll luck out and get a bird who just loves chicks and will take them in as her own whether or not she is setting. Maybe you won't and the hen will kill your chicks. I've had both happen.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Fiere said:


> My apologies. You do need help, I was trying to give it to you.
> 
> It is FAR easier to brood chicks than try to foster them under a hen. Having a foster hen will only work if that hen is ready to accept chicks at the exact same time you are ready to give them to her and even then, it's a toss up to whether or not she will accept them. In which case you will continue to have dead chicks. By fixing issues (if any) with your brooding pens, this situation can be wholly avoidable.
> 
> ...


Well said.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## SunPixies (Apr 9, 2014)

Silkies are known to adopt without being "broody"....


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

thibodeaux said:


> First off I'm going to say this as nice as I can because I didn't ask you to ask me questions I needed help. My brooder is sit up like the breeds I get my chicks from. So with that being said if you don't know thanks


Fiere was trying to help. Your chicks are dying. You obviously need some advise. Thinking you can just get a foster hen and everything will be fine is not reality. And saying your brooder is set up like the breeds you get your chicks from, doesn't even make sense to me. 
Calm down a little and let people help you. We are all friends here.


----------



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

Fiere said:


> My apologies. You do need help, I was trying to give it to you.
> 
> It is FAR easier to brood chicks than try to foster them under a hen. Having a foster hen will only work if that hen is ready to accept chicks at the exact same time you are ready to give them to her and even then, it's a toss up to whether or not she will accept them. In which case you will continue to have dead chicks. By fixing issues (if any) with your brooding pens, this situation can be wholly avoidable.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm not trying to be rude I'm just not in the best of moods


----------



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

SunPixies said:


> Silkies are known to adopt without being "broody"....


I was told that and I'm looking for hens only have rooster but thanks


----------



## SunPixies (Apr 9, 2014)

It's possible to get Silkies as hens or roosters....


----------



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

SunPixies said:


> It's possible to get Silkies as hens or roosters....


I only have 1 chick and one Rooster right now. I'm looking for laying hens right now!


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

If you don't want silkies and you want a broody laying hen.

I'd look into orpingtons. Notoriously broody and lay 3 large to extra large brown eggs a week ish. They also have the personality of a golden retriever.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i had a tough time when i 1st started out with my brooder

it took some time to get the temp. in there rite

once i was able to "dial it in" i was good to go

broody hens don't always "pull through" for you

been there done that

i always keep a brooder all set up & ready to turn on

broodys can give up which leaves the chicks in real danger

the chicks will tell you what they need, if you listen & watch what they do

i have a few books on the subject

the one i like the best so far is 

"raising chickens for dummies" 

i figured if a dummy could do i would have no problem at all

i was correct & i learned many things 

just from that 1 book

some of which i share here from time to time


good luck
piglett


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

thibodeaux said:


> I only have 1 chick and one Rooster right now. I'm looking for laying hens right now!


check craigslist.com & see if anyone has sexed pullets in your area

if you can find a few you will be getting eggs sooner than with day old chicks.


----------



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

piglett said:


> i had a tough time when i 1st started out with my brooder
> 
> it took some time to get the temp. in there rite
> 
> ...


Thank you for your help. I'm going today to get everything that a hatchery sales with there brooder starter kits so maybe I'll have better luck. I just hatch out more so I'm going today with a list in my hand to TSC....


----------



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

LittleWings said:


> Fiere was trying to help. Your chicks are dying. You obviously need some advise. Thinking you can just get a foster hen and everything will be fine is not reality. And saying your brooder is set up like the breeds you get your chicks from, doesn't even make sense to me.
> Calm down a little and let people help you. We are all friends here.


Ok I'm going to reply to you since I'm not in the mood I was when you had some pretty ugly things to say yourself!

I know my chicks are drying that's obvious since I asked for help...

I also didn't say I could get a hen &everything would be okay... I asked what's every ones opinion on it
.. & I never once meet to be rude to anyone! If you know me your know I'm mostly the friendliest person your meet...

Ok now about the brooder I did it there's way, I write down what they told me to get & did it like there's. .. I can ask them to send pictures if it would help make better cents to you...

So happy day to you & thank you so much for your opinion. ..


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

That's great! I'm glad you're in a better mood now. 
Thanks! You have a happy day also.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i have over 100 chicks between my 4 brooders

no hen on earth could keep all of them warm

i built what is called an "Ohio brooder"

i like it better than a heatlamp

but a heatlamp does work 

just make sure it can't fall 

lots of people have lost their house or barn by not taking a little extra caution


good luck
piglett


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow! Friendly? Mmm.k


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

piglett said:


> i have over 100 chicks between my 4 brooders
> 
> no hen on earth could keep all of them warm
> 
> ...


Thank You piglet


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

piglett said:


> i have over 100 chicks between my 4 brooders
> 
> no hen on earth could keep all of them warm
> 
> ...


Ohio brooder sounds like and reminds me more of the kerosene lamp sort of deal with the glass viewing window for the lamps and it's made of cast iron or some sort of black metal box that's hovering over the chicks. from great grandpa's farm. It sound ancient but it's not. I think it's 50-60 years old and he didn't have electric access because he thought it unnecessary.

It looks like the 1800s form of a brinsea brooder

It seems like the biggest fire hazard there ever was....


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

thibodeaux said:


> Thank You piglet


no worries


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

hellofromtexas said:


> Ohio brooder sounds like and reminds me more of the kerosene lamp sort of deal with the glass viewing window for the lamps and it's made of cast iron or some sort of black metal box that's hovering over the chicks. from great grandpa's farm. It sound ancient but it's not. I think it's 50-60 years old and he didn't have electric access because he thought it unnecessary.
> 
> It looks like the 1800s form of a brinsea brooder
> 
> It seems like the biggest fire hazard there ever was....


mine uses just two 40 watt bulbs

it it's really cold i go with a 60 & a 75

that is it.

much less risk that a 250 watt fire starting heat lamp


----------



## dcfrenkel (Nov 1, 2012)

piglett said:


> i had a tough time when i 1st started out with my brooder
> 
> it took some time to get the temp. in there rite
> 
> ...


Piglett,

I see your posts and responses on this site all the time and I have to say that you always have helpful and encouraging things to say. 
I consider myself a seasoned back-yard flock keeper (aka I know it all ;P ) and yet I have gleaned lots helpful information from reading your responses to people's questions.

Thanks,

from a fellow chicken person.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

dcfrenkel said:


> Piglett,
> 
> I see your posts and responses on this site all the time and I have to say that you always have helpful and encouraging things to say.
> I consider myself a seasoned back-yard flock keeper (aka I know it all ;P ) and yet I have gleaned lots helpful information from reading your responses to people's questions.
> ...


i'm not here to say "I know it all"

trust me i don't

never will

but i am good at remembering things

so when i get good info from some place

it store it away till it's time to share it with folks here

i don't charge for it & at times

the info may be worth just what you paid for it 

piglett


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

piglett said:


> mine uses just two 40 watt bulbs
> 
> it it's really cold i go with a 60 & a 75
> 
> ...


Yea that's the difference between the 2. He didn't have electric and used kerosene lamps. The kerosene lamps seemed like the biggest fire hazard.

It was a very delicate system and the most care was needed when adjusting the lamps.

He also had wood stove and wood furnace too. There was no running water and the toliet was not in the house nor did it have any sort of water either. To get water you would have to hand pump it from a well. It was very very old fashioned.... Livestock management was a pain in the butt.

I love electricity and running water... Life is easier with it.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

hellofromtexas said:


> Yea that's the difference between the 2. He didn't have electric and used kerosene lamps. The kerosene lamps seemed like the biggest fire hazard.
> 
> It was a very delicate system and the most care was needed when adjusting the lamps.
> 
> ...


we still heat with wood

when it's below zero outside it's 80f in my kitchen

i hate going into a cold house heated with propane or oil

they can't afford to keep it a normal temp in the winter

62f ........ i'll pass


----------



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm using river sand with my pen now and I hatch out some chickens eggs and we are on a week old and every ones good


----------

